

Youtube Series on Infinity by Jon Davidson - nodemaker
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jd6MWUl9Rmc&feature=plcp&context=C352e19aUDOEgsToPDskIKqGKYHO1LRiy3iuerHiFN

======
nodemaker
Part 1 Zeno's Paradox <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jd6MWUl9Rmc> (7:40)

Part 2 Galileo's Paradox <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuteFNWGoDE> (7:08)

Part 3 Hilbert Hotel <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRn_GNcglKo> (8:52)

Part 4 Infinitely Many Primes <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0SItpVQeqI>
(8.28)

Part 5 The Smallest Infinity <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SISmZiNxq_Q>
(9:34)

Part 6 Different Infinities <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nz2L7t3fp6E>
(8:53)

Part 7 Refuting Zeno's Paradox <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcCYshlgCZY>
(9:06)

